# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  MT6572__alps__SM-910U__rtech72_we_72_kk__4.4.2__ALPS.KK1.MP6.V1

## salihmob

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 SM-910F
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## abd4soft

مشكور كتير

----------


## erbmax

thanks

----------

